# Fish poo



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm nearing the setup of my 58 tank everyday. My filter and heater came in so that leaves just a few things to get.

One of my reoccuring questions has been ways to fertilize the tank.
It's likely that with the volume of tanks I have to fert..75 55...and now 58 that I will buy ferts from greg watson.
But I've seen before people who basically overstock thier tank and try to get as much ferts from the fish poop as possible.

I plan on keeping mainly rasboras and mabey a few other bottom feeding fish, but mostly as many rasboras as I can.

Is the use of fish poo realistic? Would it be okay to put about 40 rasboras in there?


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

lots of views...no replies?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Sorry Moo for the late reply. I don't think most people who use EI, PPS and Greg Watson fertilizers rely on fish to provide nutrients. The El Natural followers tend to use this method but they have a different system that what I think you plan to create. From what I understand of this method, they don't supplement the tank besides the initial soil additional and do infrequent water changes. They feed heavily and rely on fish waste for nutrients. They also don't generally pump as much light or CO2 in the tank as higher tech folks. 

With that said, 40 rasboras will probably be okay as long as you change the water frequently, and stock slowly (maybe 10 each week). Depending on if you want to do the "high tech Setup", I wouldn't rely on them your fertilizing needs. Every once and a while do a medium gravel vacuum of the substrate to prevent any toxic conditions. Provide good light, CO2 levels, and almost regular* dosing of fertilizers and your plants will be healthy, and hopefully the tank algae free. 

_*you may not need to dose as regularly as some fish poop and fish food will provide some N and P._ 

-John N.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You don't mention how much light you have, but tanks with 2+ watts per gallon tend to have very fast growing plants, which use up nitrates and phosphates faster than you could imagine. The only practical way to keep up with that growth is to add water column fertilizers. El Natural aquariums use lower light levels, as a rule, and have slower plant growth, so poo has a chance to provide the nitrates and phosphates the plants need. They also use substrates that have fertilizer in them, even if it is just natural soils. So, they need a lot less water column fertilizing. In the end it all depends on how much light you use and what is in the substrate.


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

All living things, plants and animals, need the same nutrients, and fish food has a lot of all of them. Since animals aren't very efficient at using nutrients, many of the nutrients just pass through the system and are pooed out.

In my low light tanks, all I use is fish poo and it works great. For the plants to get the nutrients, the poo has to break down, so it can take a while for the substrate to mature. As was mentioned though, higher light levels will require ferts to be added to the water column. If you have any fish that eat plant matter, or some snails, Throw a small piece of banana or potato in there to help increase the ammount of potassium.

As far as over stocking, it isn't necessary. You will get plenty of fish poo from proper stocking levels.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

I do understand that it will take awhile for things to mature and even relying on the more natural methos will still call for added nutrients.

Besides the fact that I will need to fert in the begginning anyways, I plan on building up fairly slowly. I don't want to throw anything out of whack.

And Sorry I left out tank specs...I should just make a notepad and paste it so I quit forgetting.. lol

58 gal
96 watts CF (AH supply fixture)

So just a bit to high for high reliance of fish poop but will be helpful I think.

Thanks for your replies.
I guess when I get it setup we'll have to see how well this work


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Moo, if poo works, do it!! Anything that works is a good thing in this hobby. Your 1.7 watts per gallon is probably low enough that water column fertilizing is optional anyway.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

Yeah when I first started planning this out it was an idea to keep this low maintenance...and mostly low-tech. I'll probably still be buying all the regulars from greg watson as I do have two other tanks that take quite a bit of Seachem ferts, but keeping crypts I'll be heavily ferting the substrate.


----------

